# Hoping for a Miracle



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

This is an urgent call for help. Here's my story. 

My spouse and I live in a third floor apartment on a quiet, residential street in the city of Montreal. There are no pigeon coops in Montreal, no fancier's clubs, and no pigeon supply stores. Pigeon lovers are few and far between. We are among the few. 

Almost four years ago, we rescued a pigeon with a broken wing and a missing tail. We nursed her back to health. Two and a half months later, once she had become strong enough, we opened our window, and said our goodbyes.

Two days later she was back, and though this might have been the time to cut the cord, we opened our window for her again. We'd cried for hours upon letting we go, and were so grateful to have our baby back.

From then onward every morning she'd return, eat some breakfast, and spend most of her day with us, flying out every now and then, and finally leaving for the night once the sun would set.

Before long, she brought her partner over with her. We figured ok, a couple, and began opening our window for him as well.

Roughly two years later around Christmas, all of a sudden they decided they'd spend the night. It was 30 degrees below zero outside, and we'd always worry about them during the winter months, so we gladly welcomed them in. From this point on they just slept over every night.

Soon enough, eggs were laid, something which we were very much unprepared for. Pigeon supply resources being scarce in this province (and in Canada in general), we ordered wooden eggs online, but it was too late. 

Hence, two baby pigeons were born in our home (a male and a female). It was a wonderful thing to see them growing up. Once they were old enough, they flew out with poppa, and we never saw the boy again. The girl eventually came back (a week later), and we welcomed her in. 

Because she' been born and raised here, she willingly spent nights inside. As time went by she mingled with other birds outside, and eventually found a hubby, which we took in. Two couples. All is well.

Before the daughter and her man began nesting inside, they too had a baby. As soon as she could fly, and before she could even coo, she insistingly invited herself in (though we tried our best to prevent it), and returned every morning. She is no longer allowed inside, but still drops by our front window several times a day.

For the past few days, two more pigeons have been tagging along with her. Essentially, they perch on the outer edge of our balcony, on the windowsill, on the window ledge above the balcony door. They perch there and coo loudly, and if our boys are let out a fight ensues. They'll leave for a bit, but are soon back at their post, cooing incessantly. 

Needless to say that, this being a quiet street, the birds have already garnered some attention. We believe that if the situation doesn't improve, it will be a matter of days before a complaint is filed with the city, at which point we might risk eviction. 

My spouse and I both hold regular jobs, which pays the bills and allows us a bit of luxury. However moving to the country (where neighbours would not be a problem) is not an option, as we are both young city dwellers who've never had the need (until now) to obtain a driver's license. In other words, for the time being we can only move around the city.

I took the day off work today and tomorrow, to deal with this situation which is all consuming. I've attempted to drive the outside pigeons away, but they only fly over to a neighbor's balcony, which might be worse. I'm keeping our two couples in, which is breaking my heart, but I don't know what else to do.

I realize this whole story could have had a reasonably happy, simple ending had we never let our darling bird back in after first releasing her. But we did. I realize that mostly every decision made thereafter throughout the last four years have been ill advised to a certain extent. Please spare me the admonishment, we've been cursing ourselves for days, don't worry. We barely go out anymore, and spend most of our free time tending to the birds as discretely as possible, so as to minimize the potential attention from neighbors. We love these pigeons with all our hearts, but are running out of time, and getting more paranoid with every passing day. I'm telling my story in hopes that a kind soul might find it in their heart to help and provide advice. I'm hoping for a miracle, I'm just not sure what it is.

Please help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

No miracle needed, just common sense, which I think you probably have.
You would let the pigeons out and then reduce the feed little by little until it is no more feedings, they will move on. Don't bring them in any longer. They will continue to look for handouts, pigeons are masters of it. They will learn with the others how and where the handouts are, like parks and back yards in the suburbs. Being emotional I can see why this may be hard for you, so try to think realistically instead.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Neibours get bothered about pigeons, that's bad. Here people feed them everywhere, in summers keep water on balcony and terrace for thirsty birds when temp goes up high.
Well for you it is a big problem then if neighbourhood is not suportive.so just do as advised and you will be able to prevent them. Hope it goes well and birds get some better place for shelter and feed.


----------

